# Good Honest English Bobby



## English Bobby (May 25, 2003)

Hi to you all,

I am a bobby (Police Officer) with Lincolnshire Police, now stationed at Boston in England.

It seems that although we serve on different sides of the water, we both share a common difficulties in the job that we do.

Everyday i think to myself the Government claim there are more Police on the streets now than ever before, but at work we dont have enough to man the response cars. When we finally get through probationers, we find they are useless and curse them !

When we are finally making headway in our fight against crime, new laws are passed to give them more freedom, and us more restrictions.

Our work tray is never empty, and a day spent clearing it is a prompt for the night time fairies to load it up !

We keep our thoughts to ourselves, and on the one occasion we speak our minds in the safety of the patrol car, you realise you had an open mike on the radio, and everyone heard it !

When alls said and done i would do nothing else, and its worth that golden pension at the end of the day !

Take it easy 

Jon


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Salude, Salaam, Greetings, Aloha, Ciao, Hello, Hi, Howdy, Hiya, Yo...

And welcome :t:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I met a few bobbies in DC at Police Week. I went up to one guy (all drunk) and slurred in his face, "Heyyyyyyyy, Bob-bieeeeee!" He looked at me dead serious and said, "My name's not Bobby, it's Peter!" :lol: 

I have to hand it to the British, they are always so well-mannered and polite. I am impressed with the manner in which you described a few of the more annoying aspects of the job, it sounds almost poetic. Most peope on this board when describing a gripe are racing to win the title for posting the word "shitbags" on Masscops the most. 

Looking forward to your future contributions to the board, Jon!


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

Hey Jon,

My belated welcome to the board!
Lincolnshire is greater in the Manchester area, right? How far are you from wilmslow?

-Eric


----------



## English Bobby (May 25, 2003)

Hi Eric,
You were right shape wrong flavour im afraid !

Lincolnshire is to the east of Manchester on the opposite coast, it sits on the border of Nottinghamshire (Robin Hood Country) and Yorkshire (The Dales) about 150 miles North of London.

Wilmslow is across the moors to the west, about 65 miles from here, not far in American terms, but a journey for us Brits !

Its nice to hear from you my friend thanks for the reply, my AIM is hamstamp if you want a chat at some time

Jon


----------

